# Fat Jax Report 2/9/22 No Swords, but..



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

40 or so of these red things, and smaller AJ's left them biting to get to deeper water before dark. 

beautiful ride out, the weather guy had it off a little on the return, 2 with some 3's mixed with the slop while heading North. No Go on the Swords, but still great to get out there with offcourse.

slick as, well, heading out..






























setting up for the drift










sunrise with only a 4 ft shark to show for the effort... More study on these things.... not much in the lights, some funky looking fish, and some squid, but not like I was expecting.... waher may have been cool @ 63-65 for these guys.... 

sunrise..


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

2 mpg @ 30 mph ain't too bad. 
jack


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice pics Jim!!!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice,
How did the heater work in the cold?


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

Looks beautiful, Jim! Did you sleep or just fish all night?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

A for effort


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

BananaTom said:


> Nice,
> How did the heater work in the cold?


Didn't take a heater, sleeping bag and snoozed. The little shark took the drag, I popped up in a split second and was out the door!!!! 



SurfRidr said:


> Looks beautiful, Jim! Did you sleep or just fish all night?


snoozed.


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks like a great time!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well shoot ! I was hoping that y'all would find a sword ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Well shoot ! I was hoping that y'all would find a sword !
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


 so were we, but this is the first time I've really tried for a sword.... I figure I have some dues that need to be paid.... I'll try that again when the water is warmer..


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Great report as always.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Pretty water headed out.


----------



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

Good report and photos. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Looks like you hit the weather window right. always good to be out there, catching is just a bonus.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

specktackler57 said:


> Great report as always.


Left out the details, like in true fashion, the first snapper I try and release sliced my finger on its gill plate. did the next hour or so with a bloody paper towel wrapped around it.... lol... I was so tired yesterday... whew...



KPTN said:


> Looks like you hit the weather window right. always good to be out there, catching is just a bonus.


nice going out, but chewed out way back in to the 12 mile point when it smoothed back out... North Wind..


----------



## will46r (Apr 15, 2020)

Thank you for the report, almost like being there... almost


----------



## ShurKetch (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, sounds like something we would have reported from yesterday. Skip and I took the boat out for a check-out run and boat ran well..........out only about 15 miles, but caught many Snapper and Trigger, but nothing to put in the cooler. I guess we need warmer weather and warmer seas, although it was a beautiful and calm day with a few cold ones. You had some great pictures! Keep the Faith!


----------



## Offcoarse (Feb 5, 2021)

Good to be back on the water with my brother. Best fishing partner and buddy a guy could ask for.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Is that first picture the land cut Jim?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

H2OMARK said:


> Is that first picture the land cut Jim?


yes


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Where is that “land cut” located?


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

WAReilly said:


> Where is that “land cut” located?


'Bout a hundred yards east of Sherman Cove.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

H2OMARK said:


> 'Bout a hundred yards east of Sherman Cove.


🥴🥴🥴

I thought they we’re talking about one of the cuts that opened up after the hurricane.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

WAReilly said:


> 🥴🥴🥴
> 
> I thought they we’re talking about one of the cuts that opened up after the hurricane.


nope, they have closed themselves up.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

just looked at a little video, had this creepy fella in the lights for a while, close to 3 feet long. Had a heck of an underbite. just a lonely squid all by himself. for some reason I didn't capture the groups of squid as they passed by...


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

Realtor said:


> nope, they have closed themselves up.


That’s what I thought.


----------

